# Cleaning and Descaling



## theotterspocket (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi,

I've been looking into buying a Piccino, but could someone please advise on how easy (or more likely difficult) these machines are to clean and maintain? So far from reading, there is no difinitive answer on how to descale Fracino machines, other than sending them back to manufacturer.

And as a complete novice, how do I properly look at a second hand machine before buying to see that it has been properly cleaned and cared for?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Have a look at @Missys post in the Fracino section. Also ask Missy about her experience with her machine


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

They are pretty easy to strip down and rebuild. I've not seen inside a piccino, but I can't imagine it to be tough. They are mechanical not electrical for the most part. I can't do technical to save my life, and I managed.


----------



## theotterspocket (Mar 20, 2018)

I am definitely not tech savvy when it comes to coffee machines, but I am confident it will be sturdy enough that I can't do too much damage having a poke around.

As for checking the machine out for the first time, are there any tell tale signs that I should be looking out for? So far I would just be checking to make sure it doesn't leak!

Thanks again!


----------



## RoA19 (Feb 23, 2018)

I bought a slightly used Piccino machine a few weeks ago. Travelled to collect & see it in action. As a complete newbie I now know that the person selling it really hadn't used it much, if at all, as their espresso-making skills were poor. Machine looked in almost new condition. When I got it home I backflushed it using a blind (blank) filter and some Cafiza powder (Amazon good price), which I also used to clean the portafilter and baskets. Cleaned the steam wand using Rinza (also Amazon). I use an Espazzola filter cleaner tool after each use & it's very quick and easy to clean grounds off the screen.

I've just set it up on a wifi plug to switch it on before I get out of bed lol. Quick and convenient!

Really pleased with this little machine as a first entry & at half the price (£375) of a brand new one I think it's a bit of a bargain. Fracino's service/spares department are very helpful too, although I haven't needed to buy any parts yet. They did confirm that I would be ok to use Brita filtered water rather than buying their own-brand filter to fit in the water reservoir.

Here it is (wouldn't have chosen the green colour, which is extra £ to specify, but still it looks quite smart I think).


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Looks great - I actually like the colour . Sounds like a bargain


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I'd be pulling the bits that come off easily off to peer behind, eg has it just had the surface wiped, what's it like behind/inside the drip tray. Does it pull water through group head, water tap and steam wand without funny smells. If you are feeling brave pop the top off (either hex key or cross screwdriver) and look for signs of leaking or scale around the boiler(s?) At the joints. It was when I got the top off mine it became apparent there was a bigger issue than I'd realised.


----------



## theotterspocket (Mar 20, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies!

@RoA19 how have you found the espresso quality since getting the machine home? I would say you have definitely snapped up a bargain!


----------



## RoA19 (Feb 23, 2018)

theotterspocket said:


> Thanks for all the replies!
> 
> @RoA19 how have you found the espresso quality since getting the machine home? I would say you have definitely snapped up a bargain!


Pleasantly surprised is the answer. But I did jump straight in with a super grinder in the Mazzer Super Jolly, bought here from @KrisP Haven't needed to adjust the grinder from the espresso settings he had it on. Using fresh beans too, which I'm sure makes a difference. Not sure if it's fair to compare, but I bought a bag of French press from Blue Coffee to use with a home pour & there really is no comparison - the Fracino/Mazzer combo wins hands down!


----------



## ChrisKnox (Mar 9, 2018)

Looks good ! I picked up one in orange off Gumtree (2013) a few months ago that had minimal use for 150 ! They were off to Italy and what with the weight guess they were happy to shift at that price. Only slight issue seems to be the group head moves left to right slightly when the portafilter is inserted/removed. I've taken the back off and attempted to tighten the 2 bolts (they were loose), but right difficult to get in and tighten what with all the wiring etc.

Is your group head properly secure out of interest?

Chris


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Where did you get ur wifi plug?


----------



## RoA19 (Feb 23, 2018)

My group head is nice & solid, though the machine sometimes feel as if it wants to move when I tighten the portafilter (just place left hand on right side of machine to steady things!)


----------



## RoA19 (Feb 23, 2018)

icom102 said:


> Where did you get ur wifi plug?


https://www.amazon.co.uk/HowiseAcc-Wireless-Function-Required-Assistant/dp/B075XCP7D9/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1522854042&sr=8-3-fkmr0&keywords=howise+smart+plug

Bought a few of these - easy to set up & work fine. Can set on/off schedule or just switch it on or off manually through the Smart Life app on my phone (android)


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

RoA19 said:


> Fracino's service/spares department are very helpful too, although I haven't needed to buy any parts yet. They did confirm that I would be ok to use Brita filtered water rather than buying their own-brand filter to fit in the water reservoir.


Brita filters are not really the answer for preventing scale in your machine. You are best buying filtered water from the supermarket (Amazon in your case)







I use Ashbecks from Tesco. It's only a couple of quid for 5 litres. There's loads of info on here to confirm this... You need water with a low pH level.

I would have thought water tank filters are designed more for stopping crud or foreign bodies than filtering water?


----------



## mousebat (Jun 8, 2018)

As some people might have seen I've just purchased a used Piccino from a forum member here. The shower screen was disgusting, every single hole was blocked with oil and the brass shower holder was just covered in the same black stuff.

Also, the water tank had that weird red mould in it, don't think it was ever cleaned.

On unscrewing the steam wand tip I was confronted with black gunk and a few flecks of scale. I'm finding it takes 10-15 seconds to purge the water from the steam wand and even then it's put-putting and spitting. I'm finding it hard to get consistent microfoam.

I cleaned the tank with some sodium percarbonate (Oxi) and soaked the shower screen in citric acid and have managed to get it sort of clean but I'm worried that I'll have to send the machine away to be descaled by Fracino and it this is going to cost more than if I'd have just bought the bloody thing new.

Does anyone have any advice on how to descale the steam boiler without sending it away? I think the boiler is over filling because the sensor is caked in scale.


----------

